# Deano 6534+ tube question



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

some of you know my 6534+ head is being fixed at steves

the tech said when i was there i could cut the power in half by changing some tubes

is that the four power tubes only
and what model of tubes
and where do i buy them ???

is this a good idea or bad


----------

